# Winter shore report



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I have done a little shore fishing this week. Twice by the warm water discharge and once on the east end. No fish on the east end. At least I never caught any.

By the warm water discharge I have caught one here one there. On the smaller side. Had way better luck last year. Guess I'm gonna have to get the boat up there.

These fish must have a serious lack of forage in this lake. The fish never seem to get any bigger and they look awfully skinny. Anyone have some thoughts or know the reason why?


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

There are bigger ones in there. You just have to find them. As for the bank, it has alot of fishing pressure right now. This weekend the outlet was hammered with bank fisherman. When I fish the outlet side I don't usually catch any really big fish. When I am in a boat I seem to catch bigger 3-4lbers. I think the reason the avg bass is about 1lb is because there are too many in the lake. When you get a large population of a certain size fish it starts to reduce the size in the whole. There are so many crappie in the lake too. Remember that a bass has to compete with the larger crappie for forage. People need to release the big boys. When I lived in florida I would see alot of small lakes go through a trend like this. Eventually I think it will even itself out. Remember if you want a trophy just take the Length and Girth and a few pics. Get a fiberglass Replica, (Save the Fish).
[siteimg]4813[/siteimg]
This fish is from last year Nelson Lake, 4lber with a belly could have pushed 5.5. I released her right away.
I plan on breaking 6lbs at Nelson this year, When I do I will take a pic and Release as usual.


----------

